# Leuc question



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

So I came home today and went to feed my leuc's and noticed one of them was kind of hunched over a water dish I have in the tank. Unfortunately he was dead but was perfectly healthy, climbing up the glass as usual this morning. I'm thinking what may have happened was he fell off the glass and broke his spine on the water dish. He has a sharp point, which I assume to be a bone, protruding from his back towards his rear. Has anyone ever had anything like this happen?

I removed the water dish and all water dishes in any of my viv's.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW ... that totally sucks. Im sorry.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

jeez, that's bad luck. My condolences as well. It sounds like some sort of freak accident, And I don't think you could have done anything..


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Does any one else's leuc's do a lot of climbing? Specifically on the glass of the tank?


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and thank you by the way. Not a good thing to come home too after a long day.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow, that's horrible news.. so sad on your prized leuc.. I've been in this specialized hobby for about 38 years now and this is a first. 

Peter Keane
JungleWorld


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Dartfrogcaretaker said:


> Does any one else's leuc's do a lot of climbing? Specifically on the glass of the tank?


Yes, they are ALWAYS climbing.. glass, the rock walls, wood, even to the tops of the plants. 

Peter Keane
JungleWorld


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear! Mine climb all over and also fall from all over. Are you sure he is dead? Sounds awful


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Good question Kris... 

Also, dart frogs, especially the larger ones.. look 'funky' when they are sloughing off old skin. They have that protruding hump and 'hunched over' look when this happens.. I guess we are hoping against hope. Just a sad story..

Peter Keane
JungleWorld


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Peter. It's rather upsetting and I'm afraid it's going to happen again. It seems as if they enjoy climbing to highest spots and jumping off. And they do it over and over again.



Peter Keane said:


> Wow, that's horrible news.. so sad on your prized leuc.. I've been in this specialized hobby for about 38 years now and this is a first.
> 
> Peter Keane
> JungleWorld


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I hope not. He was completely stiff. I held the little guy in my hand for a few minutes just to say a last few words and no movement whatsoever. I'm pretty confident in the diagnosis. I wish that would have been the case though. He was the first frog we ever had.



frogface said:


> So sorry to hear! Mine climb all over and also fall from all over. Are you sure he is dead? Sounds awful


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

That's a bummer.

Odd how he hit with enough impact to do that kind of damage.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow,sorry to hear that.That was probably one in a million and very unlikely will happen again.Just keep in ,mind that there was really nothing you could have done.Leucs always climb like crazy.It could have happened on a piece of wood or anything hard just happens that the bowl was in the right place at the wrong time.I wouldn't worry too much about it happening again as that is pretty rare.Again,Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

More odd that he landed the right way to snap his spine like that. 

The way I figure it is, the frog is about 2 inches (Im being very generous but with his legs extended he probably was that long) and he climbed to a height of about 12 inches. That's 6 times his height. If a 6 foot human were to fall from 36 feet that would more that likely not end too well. 

This hypothesis may be a bit drastic but still this is a big worry of mine. But I am glad to hear no one else has had to experience this. It definitely was a "bummer" to put it lightly. 



senditdonkey said:


> That's a bummer.
> 
> Odd how he hit with enough impact to do that kind of damage.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree that this is a freak accident. I've had my leuc jump out from the tank, fall 3-4 feet on the ground, and still have enough kick to evade me for 10 minutes... My deepest condolences...


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

I remember reading about that a week or two ago when I was researching "climbing Leucs". I'm glad your little guy was ok. I bet your heart sank when he fell that far.


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry that last post was in response to goof.


----------

